# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Koskilinjat #50 (KIE-950)

## tkunnas

Huomasin iltakävelyllä, että Koskilinjojen puolimatalikko #50 (Lahti 402 - Volvo) oli parkissa varikon takareunassa, paikassa, jossa yleensä näkee poistoon meneviä busseja. Siellä se istui palkeet tyhjinä, lumen osittain peittämänä.

Tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin tästä? Ihmetyttää, että voisiko noinkin tuore auto olla jo menossa pois.

----------


## Miska

> Tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin tästä? Ihmetyttää, että voisiko noinkin tuore auto olla jo menossa pois.


Tuo taitaa ikävä kyllä olla yleinen tapa Koiviston Auto -yhtymässä. Eikös Jyväskylässäkin ole toisinaan seisotettu tuon ikäisiä Carruksia korjausta odottamassa kuukausikaupalla?

----------


## Rasbelin

Miska on kyllä oikeilla jäljillä tuon suhteen. KA-konsernissa kaikki yksiköt ovat sen verran sulautuneita yhdeksi isoksi kalustoksi, että noilla automäärillä on varaa seisottaa jotain yksittäisiä autoja pitkään korjausta odottamassa, vaikka se hullulta kuulostaakin, ja tarvittaessa saadaan korvaava auto muualta. He todennäköisesti priorisoivat ennakoivat huollot ja nopeammat korjaukset sen verran tuon edelle, että odottavat hiljaisempaa hetkeä koska laittavat sen kuntoon. Vaikka tuo on omaisuuden pitämistä tyhjänpanttina, on se toisaalta pieni tippa meressä yhtymän taloudessa, jos jokin auto lojuu kuukausia odottamassa korjausta.

Kuten usein vaikuttaa olevan, niin tuntemattomia ovat tommolalaisen ajattelutavan kiemurat.

----------


## tkp

> KA-konsernissa kaikki yksiköt ovat sen verran sulautuneita yhdeksi isoksi kalustoksi, että noilla automäärillä on varaa seisottaa jotain yksittäisiä autoja pitkään korjausta odottamassa, vaikka se hullulta kuulostaakin, ja tarvittaessa saadaan korvaava auto muualta.



Autot ovat KA-konsernin sisällä jokaisen firman omassa omistuksessa, eli esim. Jyväskylän Liikenne maksaa ihan normaalisti vuokraa jos vaikka haluavat auton lainaksi Lahdesta. Ja Miska on siinä oikeassa, että autot saattavat seistä pitkäänkin odottamassa korjausta, jos varaosia ei ole heti saatavissa, kaikki isommat varaosat kun pitää tilata Lahdesta. Ja varsinkin vanhempaan kalustoon laitetaan monesti käytettyjä osia (esim. moottorit, vaihteistot), niin saattaa kestää kauankin että tietty osa löytyy.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös Jyväskylässäkin ole toisinaan seisotettu tuon ikäisiä Carruksia korjausta odottamassa kuukausikaupalla?


Eräällä kunnallisella liikennelaitoksella on myös autoja seissyt jopa kuukausitolkulla, kun Volvon varaosatoimitukset ovat kangerrelleet. Kyseisellä toimijalla onkin kalusto sittemmin muuttunut niin paljon että Volvosta on tullut vähemmistömerkki.

Eli voisi kiteyttää, että kun auto leviää, on monia tekijöitä, jotka vaikuttaa siihen, milloin auto saadaan taas "radalle".

----------


## Assamies

KSK:n viisikymppistä ei olla tavattu äskettäin. Eilen keskiviikkona 50:n tavanmukaista linjaa 13 (Kempele/Kaakkuri-Puolivälinkangas) ajoivat 31 CityL (-ettei olisi vain CityM) sekä 39. Auto 39:kin on CityL, ja mainostekstinä "Oulu Inspires". 39 ajaa toisinaan myös 19:ää (Oulunsalo Airport-Linnanmaa).

----------


## tkunnas

Tuo 31 on tosiaan City M, Koskilinjojen ainoa sellainen. Pari muuta puolimatalikkoa on sitten Lahden 402 -korilla, numeroita en muista.

----------


## Assamies

KSK:n "kutonen":
Auto #6 eli IGR-??6 on myös CityM. Se ajaa yleensä linjaa 11: Lintulasta Puolivälinkankaalle. Istuinpaikkajärjestys bussin takaosassa (käytännössä varsin erikoista) -ja mahdollisesti myös voimalaitteen sijainti on toisenlainen kuin CityL:ssä. Ulkoisia tunnusmerkkejä on vaikeata havaita näiden mallien välillä.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjan puolimatalikot:
-näitä ajaa ainakin näillä linjoilla 7, 11 sekä 21. Jotkut ovat 50-sarjaa, eksaktimmin en sitten niitä numeroinneilta muista.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen "vitoset" bongattu!

Toripakan kohdalla nähtiin tänään liikennöimässä auto KIE-950 alias KSK:n #50. Peli oli aiemmalla vakiolinjallaan nro 13 (Kempele/Kaakkuri-Puolivälinkangas).

Bussikohtaus eli linjan kohtaaminen tapahtui Toripakan pysäkin kohdalla, "leikkaavana" eli vastaantulijana #39 (OuluInspires). Itse matkustin siinä onnikassa.

Myös #5 bongattu myöhemmin samalla linjalla eli kolmitoistasella.

----------


## tkunnas

> KSK:n "kutonen":
> Auto #6 eli IGR-??6 on myös CityM.


Eikös IGR-246 ole City U eli se taakse asti matala City. (Tai onhan siellä takaovella yksi askelma, mutta ei kahta kuten City M tai City L -malleissa.)

----------


## Miska

> Eikös IGR-246 ole City U eli se taakse asti matala City. (Tai onhan siellä takaovella yksi askelma, mutta ei kahta kuten City M tai City L -malleissa.)


Uukkarihan se (eli CityU) ja juuri siksi takaosan istuinjärjestyskin on hieman poikkeava verrattuna Volvo B10BLE tai B10BLMF -alustaisiin low entry- (CityL) ja puolimatalalattiabusseihin (CityM), jotka puolestaan ovat keskiovelta taaksepäin keskenään samanlaisia.

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä se Koskilinjan #6 City M on...
Takatila on nouseva, eli tietynlainen välikkö siinä on. Ja sivussa on merkintä: CityM.
#31 taas on oman arvioni mukaan mallia CityL: siinä istuinjärjestys on yhteneväinen samansuuntaisesti.
Tietojeni mukaan Oulussa ei kulje CityU:ita lainkaan.

----------


## Assamies

Linja Yhdeksikön puolimatalat Lahti402:t...

#52 ("Zeppelin") sekä #48 ("Rautia") -joka ajaa myöskin linjaa 32 Kaakkurista Herukkaan.

Linja 7:llä sekä 11:llä kulkee #97 ("LVI-Ykkönen") -yleensä linjaa 7.
11:ttä sekä 14:ta (Kaukovainio-Välivainio) ajaa myös #37, joka aiemmin kulki vakuutusyhtiö If:in mainoksen alla.

----------


## Miska

> Kyllä se Koskilinjan #6 City M on...
> Takatila on nouseva, eli tietynlainen välikkö siinä on. Ja sivussa on merkintä: CityM.
> #31 taas on oman arvioni mukaan mallia CityL: siinä istuinjärjestys on yhteneväinen samansuuntaisesti.
> Tietojeni mukaan Oulussa ei kulje CityU:ita lainkaan.


Kyllä se Koskilinjojen auto 6 nyt vaan on CityU. Ikkunaan voi teipata mitä vaan. CityM on puolimatala eli etu- ja keskiovella on yksi porras. Ainakaan aikaisemmin tuossa Koskarin kutosessa ei ole ollut etu- ja keskiovella porrasta ja takanakin portaita on ollut vain yksi kuten Volvo B10L-alustaisessa CityU:ssa kuuluu ollakin. Autolla 31 en ole matkustanut mutta tietääkseni se nimen omaan on CityM. Kuten jo aiemmin kerroin, CityM ja CityL ovat takaosastaan samanlaisia.

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä se Koskilinjan #6 City M on...
> Takatila on nouseva, eli tietynlainen välikkö siinä on. Ja sivussa on merkintä: CityM.


Oheisessa linkissä kyseinen IGR-246 vielä City U:na  varsin uutena.
http://jno.1g.fi/IGR246fi.htm ...eikä sen mallimerkintä ole muuttunut tähänkään päivään mennessä.

----------


## Assamies

:Embarassed:  No okei, luovutan sitten... ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mutta tässä yksi vielä Lahti402-listaan:
Ainakin eilen ajeli 11:ta Lintulaan Puokkarilta.
Koskarien #96 (rek. JCB-?96) ja mainokset ovat: "Pohjoista Voimaa" ja "OuluEnergia". Väritys amiraalin/sähkönsininen.

----------


## Assamies

Ulkomuistini ei ole kovin kehuttava: sen vuoksi mieleenpainamattomat numerot ovat "?":lla merkittyjä. Ei siis, esim. EIK-xxx. (#48, eräs Lahti402-auto)

Linja 9:n, ja joskus myöskin 13:a ajava #52 eli "Zeppelin" ei siis ollutkaan Lahti402 -vaan CityL. Tuli siinä kohtaa ajatuskatkos...  :Embarassed: 
Koskiksen #57 ajaa linjaa 21 Heinäpäästä Kiiminkiin, ja on oman vajavaisen tunnistamiskapasiteettini mukaan Lahti neli-nolla-kakkonen...  :Cool:

----------


## killerpop

> Ulkomuistini ei ole kovin kehuttava: sen vuoksi mieleenpainamattomat numerot ovat "?":lla merkittyjä. Ei siis, esim. EIK-xxx. (#48, eräs Lahti402-auto)
> 
> Linja 9:n, ja joskus myöskin 13:a ajava #52 eli "Zeppelin" ei siis ollutkaan Lahti402 -vaan CityL. Tuli siinä kohtaa ajatuskatkos... 
> Koskiksen #57 ajaa linjaa 21 Heinäpäästä Kiiminkiin, ja on oman vajavaisen tunnistamiskapasiteettini mukaan Lahti neli-nolla-kakkonen...


Tästä voisi olla sinulle apua: http://baanaweb.fi/anttimoilanen/pbl/koskilinjat.htm

----------


## Assamies

Ok...
Kiitos!  :Very Happy: 
Näkyipä tänään linjalla 13 olevan taas #5, eli "se toinen vitonen"... Vrt. Koskarien #50. Auto tunnistettu Lahti402:ksi.

----------


## Assamies

Menin tänään:
Koskarien #31 linjalla 13. On mainitun pelin normaali vakiolinja. Menikös tämä nyt sitten kerrankin oikein: -CityM???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused: 

Ajokki #5 tunnistettu Lahti402:ksi, sekä havaittu linjalla 13 (Puolivälinkangas-Kempele/Zeppelin)...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

:Redface: Jos tämä nyt sitten pois oli tästä jäänyt...
Koskilinjan #50 on tavattu wanhalla "säännönmukaisella" reitillään, eli siis linja kolmitoistaisella (13) useamman kerran. Oli jäänyt kylläkin "välillä välistä pois". Eli mitä luultavimmin ao. ajokki ollut rempassa...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Redface:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tämän ketjun viestit näyttävät liittyvän aika löyhästi otsikkoon.

Tänään perjantai-iltana Alakyläntiellä Syynimaan kohdalla etelään päin linjan 19 klo 19.40 Kuivasrannalta vuoron jälkeen meni seuraavana linjan 4 klo 20.00 Oinaansuolta vuoro, kumpikin melko ajallaan.  Painetun ja nettiaikataulun mukaan linja 5 menee Linnanmaalta Keskustaan päin 5 min linjan 19 jälkeen ja 10 min ennen linjaa 4.  Eipä tuota näkynyt linjojen 19 ja 4 välillä.  Tästä päätellään, että linjan 5 klo 19.45 vuoro Jylkynkankaalta JOKO 1) oli mennyt ainakin 5 min etuajassa TAI 2) oli ainakin 10 min myöhässä TAI 3) ei kulkenut ollenkaan.  Tietääkö joku oikean vaihtoehdon?

Oulussa lämpötila oli -11 astetta.  Vieraani oli paleltua, kun piti odotella varttitunti.   :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Koskarien #50 nähty tänään liikennöimässä reitillä numero 13.
Reitti kulkee ajovälillä Kempele (kauppakeskus Zeppelin) - Kaakkuri - Puolivälinkangas. Eräs mainio "tsekkaamis-etappi" on JärviGrilli eli Järvikioski. :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> reitillä numero 13.
> Reitti kulkee ajovälillä Kempele (kauppakeskus Zeppelin) - Kaakkuri - ...


Linja 13 aloittaa eteläpäässä yleensä Kaakkurista tai Kempeleen koulukeskuksesta.  Kempeleen Zeppeliinistä aloitetaan vain M-P klo 19 jälkeen ja lauantaisin (ensimmäistä vuoroa lukuunottamatta).  Sunnuntaisinhan linja 13 ei kulje ollenkaan.

----------


## Assamies

"Puolinelikot"  :Biggrin:  :Laughing: 
Puolimatalia L402-vehkeitä ajeleskelee usein linjalla 11, 13:n ohella...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Sekä myöskin ositenkin nämä linjat: 7, 9, 14 sekä 32.
Eli toisin ajoin voipi tavata Lahti-nelinollakakkosen näiltä linjoilta taivaltamassa.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin eilen Koskilinjojen #50:lla, linjalla 13. Kuulin kuljettajalta että auto ollut vaihdelaatikon remontissa. Siitä pitkä "linjoilta poissa oleminen". 13 on KIE-950:n vakiolinja.

----------


## Assamies

#50:
Koskilinjojen "Viisikymppinen" eli Lahti402 ajeli eilen linjalla 7.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Viiskymppinen nähtiin siinä kuluvan kuun (elokuu) puolivälin paikkeilla ajamassa linjaa 8 Oulun keskustan vaiheilla "Silloilla" suuntana kohden pohjoista eli Kiiminkiin. Linja ei näytä muuttuneen kesän jäljiltä, vaan on olletikin sama Kiiminki-Mäntylä.

----------


## Assamies

*Kieppi* #50 oli eilen linjalla 8, samoin Lahti400-mallinen #55. Viisvitosen nähty useasti ajavan linjaa n:ro 4, ja sillä *yhdistelmällä* olen itsekin kulkenut (4/#55)...

----------


## Assamies

#50 kuljeskelee nykyisellään linjalla 22.

----------


## Assamies

#50:ttä ei juuri nyt ole näkynyt. Wiimisempänä taisi olla ajelemassa linjalla 22. Ollut myöskin kasilla sekä ysillä männä alkukesästä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## killerpop

> #50:ttä ei juuri nyt ole näkynyt. Wiimisempänä taisi olla ajelemassa linjalla 22. Ollut myöskin kasilla sekä ysillä männä alkukesästä.


Tuskin näkyykään niillä leveysasteilla, kun auto siirrettiin 10.6. Lahteen. Samassa yhteydessä meni 4 muutakin Lahti 402:sta

----------

